# Make up newbie's depotting haul



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 24, 2010)

I've only gotten into make up within the past year. And with my OCD tendencies... I buy too much
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So... here's a collection of stuff that I bought that has been depotted; newbie depotted collection of 2010! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Brands that are included are mostly Nyx, Jordana and many more. There are bits of Prestige, CoverGirl, Loreal, Lancome, NYC, and one Napoleon Perdis pigment. Pressed some loose pigments with some pans that I bought. Got a couple of Smashbox ones there too. One square Revlon one, one oblong Elizabeth Arden... uh.. what else...

Holla to littlepickle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I am quite gung ho with my scalpel. The tip broke, though.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 24, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 24, 2010)

I had to magnetise everything and put them in tin boxes. so awesome. And i love the pigments you sent me! Tealllllll~!~!~ My favourite.

Lani, I ended up using like 6 of the pans. Some old stuff that broke was repressed, they look awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm keeping the rest for more stuff next time, nyahahahahahha~!

And this morning at 4, we had a 4.6 aftershock. They're never ending~! Grrr!


----------

